# Rainbow, Seas, Lpg, Max-fi, Usher, Scan-SPeak, Morel tweeter review



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Above you can see some of the most popular, and well regarded compact neodymium and large format chambered tweets around.

I didn't have a chance to perform in depth objective measurements, but I did have a chance to listen quite extensively to each one and provide some brief subjective impressions.

* Compact domes: *

Starting with the popular lpg 25nfa. This tweeter can be purchased from Solen, Madisound, or Meniscus audio for $65/pr. The sound is best described as very detailed, open, airy and light. One of the best tweeters I have heard in terms of upper end detail, dynamics, and space. The weakness is obviously in that it can't play as effortlessly at very high output levels, and low frequencies. I'd keep this tweeter crossed above 3khz for the best performance. Tends to get spitty and a tad harsh when driven too hard. Other than that very low coloration, and natural tonal quality.

Max Fidelity mfdt30neo. Can be purchased from Solen or Mensiscus for $110/pr. Almost as good top end extension, presence, and air as the lpg. The strength of this tweeter is really it's large 30mm dome, which gives it a higher efficiency and more effortless sound with low crossover points and high spl levels. The only weakness is the tweet can be a bit hissy sounding without proper equalization, and without a rear chamber it's lower end performance below 2.5khz or so isn't that great. All around a great choice for those that like the sound of the lpg, but wish for higher output levels, overall dynamics, and powerhandling.

Seas Lotus Reference silk dome. This tweeter can be bought at www.mobilesq.com for a cool $220/pr. The construction of this tweeter is beyond compare, with a solid aluminum chassis, grille, rear chamber, and very stiff, well built terminals. No cheap plastic used here, or easily breakable terminals. Now this is a tweeter that can be crossed over comfortably at 2khz, and has a pleasant, laid back sound. Overall dynamics are not quite as good as the Max-Fi, nor is the top end extension and detail up to par with the Lpg 25nfa. However, this tweeter has the capability to play lower than the others, and sound far more forgiving of bad recordings. The lower treble region, or upper midrange is also a shade more revealing and natural sounding. A solid choice for people seeking the best in build construction and quality, a low crossover point and better lower end treble, and doesn't care too much about the extreme top end detail/presence.

Last of the compact tweeters, the Rainbow Platinum silk dome. Only available as part of a 2-way component set costing $2500 msrp. Not an option for most people, but I would say without hesitation this is the finest compact dome I have ever heard. Build quality and low end treble performance are similar to the Lotus reference, but the sound is just smoother, more natural, and effortless. This tweeter is just so silky sounding, although it doesn't approach the top end detail of the Lpg or Max-Fi, it's just far more pleasing to listen to, especially with bad recordings. I'd sum this tweeter up as having great low end, and a very pleasing, silky smooth sound.

* Large format ceramic magnet tweeters *

The biggest difference with all the large tweeters is their low end capability. 1.5khz is not a problem for any of these tweets, and in general they are all capable of far greater detail in the lower treble, and higher, effortless spl levels. They are also without doubt much fuller sounding than the compact domes. All of these large domes are at the top of the class with regards to build quality and construction.

Starting with the Usher 9950c. $100/pr from Partsexpress. Although the cheapest tweeter of this group, it EASILY holds it's own against the much more expensive tweeters here. Very smooth sound, with a hint of sparkle and top end extension that is a little better than the Seas Millenium without the harshness of the 9900 Revelator. This would be a great tweet for those that love the sound of Dynaudio tweeters. 

Seas Millenium. $320/pr from Madisound. The prettiest tweeter of the bunch in my opinion. The low end performance of this tweet is perhaps the best of all the tweeters. Sound is also the most laid back, forgiving, smooth, and "rich" sounding of all the tweeters. However, it may sound "shut-in" or too dull for some. 

Scan-Speak revelator. $420/pr from Madisound. While this tweeter has perhaps the worst low end performance of all these tweeters, compared to most "regular" tweeters it's actually still quite good. Used properly, it may have one of the most detailed, and resolving top ends. However, on some recordings it may come off as too peaky or harsh sounding. I love the sound of guitars and metal instruments with this tweeter, but some poor quality recordings were just too fatiguing to listen to with this one.

Morel Supremo 130. $380/pr from Madisound. Not as full bodied as any of the other tweets, but it has the greatest amount of space and upper end presence and dynamics. Top end extension on this tweeter is great, giving it the best "sparkle" and air out of this group. It can sound a little too forward in the upper end for some people, but I actually liked the extra sense of space and top end detail it provided, especially on metal instruments. However, it doesn't quite sound as "natural" with many vocal recordings as the others. My only complaint is this tweeter had somewhat cheap, easily breakable terminals. So be careful when connecting and disconnecting.


----------



## blackreplica (Mar 14, 2005)

Nice review! So from about 6-8Khz onwards for the small domes would you consider the lpg to be the top pick? Does it still have output problems when crossed over very high? Also, how would you compare the silk vs metal lpg?

Would love to see some distortion measurements if you ever had the time. Cheers!


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

blackreplica said:


> Nice review! So from about 6-8Khz onwards for the small domes would you consider the lpg to be the top pick? Does it still have output problems when crossed over very high? Also, how would you compare the silk vs metal lpg?
> 
> Would love to see some distortion measurements if you ever had the time. Cheers!


I would say yes on the LPG being my top pick above 6khz. It's cheap, and it sounds very very good. Silverline audio uses them in some pretty expensive speakers that were reviewed well. At that xover point you should have no trouble with audible distortion or breakup.

As for metal vs. silk. The metal dome is a bit more "realistic" sounding on guitar plucks, cymbals, and metal instruments. It has that nice shimmer, impact, and sparkle to it, while the silk tends to sound a bit flat and his However, on vocals the silk sounds more natural and relaxed... the metal sounds a bit hard, icy, and cold. Shhhh sounds have a slight tendency to come out more as CCHHHH sounds if you know what I mean.

Here's some factory measurements:


----------



## blackreplica (Mar 14, 2005)

wow thanks a lot didnt expect such detailed info. Seems like the aluminiums, polyamide(never heard of this one!), and silk dome are ranked as follows:

Frequency response(off-axis):
1)Aluminium
2)Silk
3)Poly

Distortion:
1)Aluminium and poly seem tied with the alum trading better lower end distortion(6-10K) for worse top end distortion(12K+) as compared to the poly. although i would expect the tradeoffs in the alum to be better since it would get harder and harder to hear distortion as you go up in freq?
2) Silk 

Very nice comparison there from LPG. Seems like the alum + EQ work is the way to go if one wants the best set of compromises for car audio

Thanks again for the help dude!


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey can you add the D2904/6000 to the list?
I'd like your opinion on how they stack up.
If you've forgotten how they sound since it's been so long, I have a pair sitting here in front of me.


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

*LPG*

Awesome info on the LPG's there. Haven't really seen the Response graphs before.

I personally have the 26NA's...get a slight bit of sibilence in my car, but nothing that can't be tamed easily.
I really enjoy them. I'd say fairly laid-back in terms of metal domes for sure.
Excellent tweet allround, and i doubt i'll get rid of it.
I mate it with a Dayton reference 7" Which is crossed a little too high...Hopes are to run an 8", 4" and the LPG on the dash.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

same problem i was having with the lpg's tho i'm considering getting another pair. cheapboy: mine were crossed at 3.15khz at 24 and 18db/oct ... how low do you think i could run them on a higher order slope, say 36db? i guess it wouldnt be much help as 24 is already a wall...


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Is there anyway for you to take that tweeter into the home and experiment with it there? The sibilance might be due to the car environment. It's been my experience that drivers in the home are always much smoother sounding than when you place them in the car. 

And you're definitely right... 24dbslope at 3.15khz is pretty much as good as it gets distortion wise. Going to a higher slope isn't going to make much of an audible difference.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

yea i wasnt really talking about sibilance as much as xover... i guess a better option might be the maxfi neo30


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

what are your thoughts on the Peerless 53ndt? i just picked up a pair and was thinking about building a pair of small bookshelves or surrounds. oh and i need some ideas on a budget 5 1/4" mid.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

That's a pretty good lil tweeter. It doesn't have the top end "air" that the lpg's have, but it can handle power a bit better without breaking up. Fairly smooth response as well.

For a budget 5.25", have you considered the Dayton reference? If you are looking for something with a very simple crossover the Vifa MG 5.25" works well.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

well one of my seas reference just died or some reason 

so I ordered a pair of the silk lpg's for a spare set
well see how they go 

any one know where to get the inline capacitors from?? other than partsexpress as they want to charge a arm and a leg for shipping for some reason


----------



## Wildcat_Fan (Jun 8, 2005)

npdang,

What kind of power can the Usher 9550c handle? The partsexpress site says only 15 W using a full-range signal. 

If you were to use a reasonable crossover frequency, could it handle 40 - 60 W?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

15w on that Usher 9950 is VERY VERY loud!

If you just want to use a 40-60 watt amp, properly highpassed that should be fine. I'm not sure however if it will take a true 60 watts of continuous power. As far as tweeters go the Ushers handle a good amount of power.... more than most tweets with their overrated 1kw powerhandling ratings.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

What kind of crossover/slope settings would be the best to use on the LPG26/Seas CA18 combo, I'm going to have 12db octave ability, thats it really, and a pretty flexable crossover as it looks. Would that slope be enough to keep out some of the cone breakup in the lower registers of the tweet?

Or does it need to be a faster slope and at what Frequency....LPG will be mounted a-pillar, Seas IB in door.


----------



## ahboy (Jul 20, 2005)

*Hi*

npdang, mind to share what amp u r using to test those tweets with?? If i'm looking tweeter that fairly good for all kind of music, which will u recommend?? Sorry for asking noob questions cause i'm a newbie in ice, thanks bro.

regards,
ahboy


----------



## jas (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Popular tweeter roundup I subjective impressions...*

interesting review of the scanspeak tweeter

i own the revelator softdome tweeter and i would have to say its one of the harder tweeters to get right

it is soooo critical on x-over design

tried 5 different designs until i could even remotely live with this tweeter

ill try and find the actual x-over design for you guys

anyway i think its around 3.5Khz @ 12db/oct

if the x-over isnt right on this tweeter the bottom end is just absolutely horrible, just like you described and as you guys have found out this tweeter seems to be very revealing at higher frequencies due to the fact that the face plate helps on and off axis extension. It can be such vivid tweeter up high that it can sometimes sound a little harsh for a softdome. run in also seems to make this tweeter a little more mellow.

defintiely distinctly different from my old esotars that i had. They worked with most x-over designs and didnt have a very good treble extension...but they were fun and mellow


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

What would be an ideal crossover setting for the LPG26nafm, it has the same specs as the regular 26, but its flush mounted for home use. I'm planning on using the 26FM that i have with a Peerless Exlusive HDS 8", and want to know the lowest possible crossover point for the 26's?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Dang, sorry to bump this thread up, but i noticed you mentioned that Silverline audio uses the LPG's in some fairly expensive and highly regarded systems, Which models in particular?

Ive looked throgh a few of them, but they never directly mention the drivers used, and the pictures arn't close enough to tell visually.

Thanks.

BTW i plan on using my LPG 26nafm's in an upcoming tower design from 6/7k on up, so they should shine very nicely


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I forgot as well, it's been awhile. You can always google it though :0 I remember him telling me the crossovers are very simple, often just a single cap.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I had yahoooooooooo'd it last night before i posted this, but never gooooooogled. Some of those towers are in the thousands of dollars range.

Not sure if it uses the LPG but dag, 32k for a tower, namely the Grande la Folia, DANG!

http://www.silverlineaudio.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=41

BTW dang any recommendations on a xover point for the LPG 26's i have, would a 6-7k point @ mabey 6 or 12db, but a possibly higher xover point to keep any excursion problems non existant, what would you think would be Perfect with the WR125S? You did mention it was your top pick above 6k. I'm really trying to keep the xover as simple as possible, as i may be building them myself, and this will be a 3way with some Dayton RS225's too 

Just read the LPG's are modified softdomes built to Silverlines needs. Simple first order slopes on all drivers except the midrange. This is the Sonata. Not sure what differences with the modified ones, but i'll be using metal domes to keep the top end slightly bright, and fun, and i already own them. 

http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/silverline_sonata.htm


----------

